# For people wanting to join asking questions



## KGB30 (Jun 16, 2008)

:holysheep: I just read a thread that is wrong this site is for helping to grow not commit criminal crimes. This site as I understood is for people who have a passion Marijuana not dealing. If your not hear for passion of Marijuana don't risk getting this site in trouble with Criminal comments like dealing. There are patiens who need this site like me. Please stop.


----------



## lyfr (Jun 16, 2008)

is that what that thread said:rofl:  i aggree with you 100% KGB30.


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 16, 2008)

Definitely correct! This place is where people meet up to talk about cultivation...


----------



## Hick (Jun 16, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> :holysheep: I just read a thread that is wrong this site is for helping to grow not commit criminal crimes. This site as I understood is for people who have a passion Marijuana not dealing. If your not hear for passion of Marijuana don't risk getting this site in trouble with Criminal comments like dealing. There are patiens who need this site like me. Please stop.


 See the little 'red 'n white' triangle icon just underneath of the users reputation squares?..  That is for reporting "bad posts".. click it. the post wil be reported to the staff for review, editing, or deletion, as needed  
  The staf tries to review every post, but there are those that get missed. Assistance from the members is always welcomed


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 16, 2008)

I enjoy this site and don't want to lose it because of some criminal acts. They need to know MP for Passion not greed and the need to before Passion not helping leos out


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 16, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> is that what that thread said:rofl: i aggree with you 100% KGB30.


 
Yep it's true and I didn't want to put the person name up and I new he or she would read this post. So I hope who ever you are this site is for passion for marijuana only not a business.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 16, 2008)

Glad that ur on ur feet there KGB !! This is a site for growing and Smoking ur grow and I am with yea about the Dealer Crap,  I grow for myself and not for other,  so I can make a profit Na !!
Dealing can and will get you sooner or later Folks and that the way it goes !!  So grow for urself and not for others....
1.Grow ur own
2.Never tell anyone
3.Never throw ur left over in ur trash can outside
4.Beaware around ur house
5.Life is too short to be in jail for a long time
6.Never Rent houses to turn into growing u Make MJ LOOK Bad..
7.Keep it small 
8.Need Money Get a Real Job or Work 2 Jobs or go sell ur wife on the corner 

We all Love MJ with all our hearts and we need it !!


----------



## lyfr (Jun 16, 2008)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Glad that ur on ur feet there KGB !! This is a site for growing and Smoking ur grow and I am with yea about the Dealer Crap, I grow for myself and not for other, so I can make a profit Na !!
> Dealing can and will get you sooner or later Folks and that the way it goes !! So grow for urself and not for others....
> 1.Grow ur own
> 2.Never tell anyone
> ...


 ill add one...PAY FOR YOUR ELECTRICITY!!!!


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 16, 2008)

i agree 100% , dealers need to stay on the street corners not on this site!!!


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 16, 2008)

hey how come i don't have one of those boxes to report bad post????


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 16, 2008)

gettinggray1964 said:
			
		

> hey how come i don't have one of those boxes to report bad post????


 

If someone makes a mistake we should help them but remind them of MJ rules because this site is for everyone who needs help. The Moderator or Hick will handle the rest if needed. 

We learn from our mistakes and then we move on.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 16, 2008)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> [snip]
> 
> 8.Need Money [snip]...go sell ur wife on the corner
> 
> [snip]


 
_No Kidding????  _

_You mean someone would pay good $$$ for the OldLady????  :angrywife: _

_How much could I get???  _

_Could I get a better deal if I just rented her out on a hourly basis, I still need someone to clean and cook around here??  _

_Ya think I could trade her in for a couple 20 somethins??_:hubba: 

_:rofl:  nice to have the annominity of this place to hypothesize_

_dont let theOldLady know I was shoppin Her around_


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 16, 2008)

i agree but dealers don't need help from me!!!!!!!


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 16, 2008)

gettinggray1964 said:
			
		

> i agree but dealers don't need help from me!!!!!!!


 

Know they don't need help they just need to know we will not alow them to harm MP. Thats the advice we are giving them about MP.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 16, 2008)

right-on brother.


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 16, 2008)

Lets take a moment thank who ever started this site because it's home for me now and I protect my home & family. MP for life.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks Mp, Fire In The Hole!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2008)

quote: I just read a thread that is wrong this site is for helping to grow not commit criminal crimes. This site as I understood is for people who have a passion Marijuana not dealing. If your not hear for passion of Marijuana don't risk getting this site in trouble with Criminal comments like dealing. There are patiens who need this site like me. Please stop.
__________________

you can still be all about marijuana passion and still buy or even sell to closest freinds bro... as far as i know its not medical everywhere so at least half of the users arent medical.. even when you are growing with med card your still breaking the law federally, its a never ending war thats the war on drugz.. it sounds a bit hipocrit to say you never dealt with a dealer, also dealers are someone who makes a profit off something they get on the wholesale what do the medicial mariuana clubs do the ones i been to sell it for more then street value... my 2 cents..


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 16, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> _No Kidding????  _
> 
> _You mean someone would pay good $$$ for the OldLady???? :angrywife: _
> 
> ...


 
Ur lookin, will stay in MP  
$$$$ for the Old lady ? Depends how she Dress.. 
Need some one to clean and cook ? 
So that means ur a Taco Bell Getter.!
U clean by kickin apath through the house! :hubba: 

It all in Funs:ciao:


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 16, 2008)

I do not think it's okay to mention anything in a thread protrays MP as condoning deal. What you do on your time is your business not ours but comments like deal any thread only HELPS THE LEOS. Why hurt this site and the people who have worked very hard to keep MP going.











RE: 





[email protected] said:
			
		

> quote: I just read a thread that is wrong this site is for helping to grow not commit criminal crimes. This site as I understood is for people who have a passion Marijuana not dealing. If your not hear for passion of Marijuana don't risk getting this site in trouble with Criminal comments like dealing. There are patiens who need this site like me. Please stop.
> __________________
> 
> you can still be all about marijuana passion and still buy or even sell to closest freinds bro... as far as i know its not medical everywhere so at least half of the users arent medical.. even when you are growing with med card your still breaking the law federally, its a never ending war thats the war on drugz.. it sounds a bit hipocrit to say you never dealt with a dealer, also dealers are someone who makes a profit off something they get on the wholesale what do the medicial mariuana clubs do the ones i been to sell it for more then street value... my 2 cents..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2008)

i aint no dealer but i aint gonna lie and say i never bought a bag before that wasnt medical... and its not the leos we have to worry about their out eating donuts, its the feds their the ones who taken down other sites about growing.. also those sites had alot more corrupt stuff other then people talking about dealing, they got busted for being flashy, tradeing with people over the web, other drugs, offshore bankaccounts. im sure whoever wrote that in a thread wont again i jsut dont think whoever it was who wrote that needs a whole thread bashing them were all pot heads medical or not...


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 16, 2008)

this is true, but the last time i checked it wasn't againts the law to be a pot-head!!


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jun 16, 2008)

:holysheep: What's a Pot-Head??


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 16, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> i aint no dealer but i aint gonna lie and say i never bought a bag before that wasnt medical... and its not the leos we have to worry about their out eating donuts, its the feds their the ones who taken down other sites about growing.. also those sites had alot more corrupt stuff other then people talking about dealing, they got busted for being flashy, tradeing with people over the web, other drugs, offshore bankaccounts. im sure whoever wrote that in a thread wont again i jsut dont think whoever it was who wrote that needs a whole thread bashing them were all pot heads medical or not...


 

If I sound like I am bashing them I opologize. I am just warning them thats it and every member of MP has a right protect MP. Ya we all have baught from a dealer or sold some to a friend or gave it. Newbies like me and other people need this site and with out us protecting MP and not caring what we say or do it will give certain people the right to close it down.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2008)

its all good cuzz  i think if they mention a deal that wasnt over this site they shouldent be doin the website harm... the only way to stop dealing is to legalize it and goverment knows this but make 2 much money off busting pot heads and makin em pay court fees, probation fees etc. the mods are doing this as you read it any thread they feel offends, or portrays mp in bad way they will take the post off next time jsut click the report bad post button like some one else said.. goodluck


----------



## Hick (Jun 16, 2008)

__________________



> you can still be all about marijuana passion and still buy or even sell to closest freinds bro... as far as i know its not medical everywhere so at least half of the users arent medical.. even when you are growing with med card your still breaking the law federally, its a never ending war thats the war on drugz.. it sounds a bit hipocrit to say you never dealt with a dealer, also dealers are someone who makes a profit off something they get on the wholesale what do the medicial mariuana clubs do the ones i been to sell it for more then street value... my 2 cents.
> 
> i aint no dealer but i aint gonna lie and say i never bought a bag before that wasnt medical... and its not the leos we have to worry about their out eating donuts, its the feds their the ones who taken down other sites about growing.. also those sites had alot more corrupt stuff other then people talking about dealing, they got busted for being flashy, tradeing with people over the web, other drugs, offshore bankaccounts. im sure whoever wrote that in a thread wont again i jsut dont think whoever it was who wrote that needs a whole thread bashing them were all pot heads medical or not...
> 
> its all good cuzz i think if they mention a deal that wasnt over this site they shouldent be doin the website harm... the only way to stop dealing is to legalize it and goverment knows this but make 2 much money off busting pot heads and makin em pay court fees, probation fees etc. the mods are doing this as you read it any thread they feel offends, or portrays mp in bad way they will take the post off next time jsut click the report bad post button like some one else said.. goodluck



http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html



> *9.* The sale of marijuana or the discussion of sales is not allowed here. .....



It has nothing to do with medical mj. It has to do with what MP is about. We're about providing "cultivation" information that aids and allows folks to "supply/provide for themselves" and eliminate the crooks that sell pot, the "black market".


----------

